# Navarre part 2 CRUSH N EM



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

For some reason I could not post anymore if my first Navarre thread.
Maybe it's something to do with posting from my iPad lol.
Had to share these wonderful pics.
18 black drum total
6 bull reds
2 slot reds
2 sheep head
3 pompano




fish on!!!! Get EM son!!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

My red


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

I had to help my son hold up his lol


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Fish on


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Get EM david


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Team fish on strikes again


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Fishy on...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Good job son...
Another one in the box...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Fish on again...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Son is first place in JR angler tourney... It's still early but just weighing the first fish of the year tickled him to death

So proud of you son! 
Daddy Josh loves you


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Fish for dinner anyone?


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Gentlemen, when we wake up to this, get to have fun and play in this...
Does it get any better???


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Life is good...
I am truly blessed...

Sometimes just stopping on the side of a bridge to soak in the moment is just what a man needs...


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck anglers...
Keep me posted...
Come on pompano... COME ON COBIA

BRRRRRING IT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Good lord! Heck of a haul for a day of surf fishin! :thumbsup:

All on fleas?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish brother ! Thanks for the report. Now if I could just get a little time off from work.!!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

gkram180 said:


> Good lord! Heck of a haul for a day of surf fishin! :thumbsup:
> 
> All on fleas?


Awesome day indeed!!
The largest pomp ate a fresh dead bay shrimp peeled 
95% of the rest, yes FLEAS


----------



## WaylonH (May 13, 2012)

Man, i have been enjoying your posts for a while. I was headed your way, but the snow/ice are preventing us from leaving out from Tennessee. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell ya

Knock em down

Looks like another beautiful day in paradise


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys absolutely crushed em!! Awesome pics and report! I can only imagine how proud you are of your son... So cool!
On a side note, I have a legitimate question regarding holding the bull reds in their gill plates.... I'm not making an argument or trying to change this awesome report into something negative. Please don't take my question in that way. I was under the impression that when releasing a fish, that it wasnt good for the fish to hold them up by their gill plates (with fingers inside the gills, and the plates flared out). It makes for a heck of a photo! I'm not a PETA advocate or anything lol, I am just wondering. I have been under this impression for a while, but maybe I have been wrong. I know that red drum (especially TH bulls) are very strong and resilient fish, so maybe that may be part of the answer? I'm just trying to learn in every area possible.... Always something to learn! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Great shots, really enjoyed the post. I know that spot, I have fished it for 6 months.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

bigtallluke said:


> You guys absolutely crushed em!! Awesome pics and report! I can only imagine how proud you are of your son... So cool!
> On a side note, I have a legitimate question regarding holding the bull reds in their gill plates.... I'm not making an argument or trying to change this awesome report into something negative. Please don't take my question in that way. I was under the impression that when releasing a fish, that it wasnt good for the fish to hold them up by their gill plates (with fingers inside the gills, and the plates flared out). It makes for a heck of a photo! I'm not a PETA advocate or anything lol, I am just wondering. I have been under this impression for a while, but maybe I have been wrong. I know that red drum (especially TH bulls) are very strong and resilient fish, so maybe that may be part of the answer? I'm just trying to learn in every area possible.... Always something to learn! ��


Opinions are always welcomed and encouraged. However I have been doing this for over 25 years and I will promise you this. He was released 100% in good health. Along with most the others. Never keep more than I eat. 
Thank you for asking, not being scarcastic what so ever. Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

WaylonH said:


> Man, i have been enjoying your posts for a while. I was headed your way, but the snow/ice are preventing us from leaving out from Tennessee. Looking forward to seeing more.



Very cool! Let me know when you come down... Maybe we can throw out some hooks together...
Tight lines!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice report bud....I used to hold em by the gills too, but now cradle bull reds or whatever I'm releasing...it has to be less stressful for the fish...no finger pointing here though...


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Fish_On said:


> Opinions are always welcomed and encouraged. However I have been doing this for over 25 years and I will promise you this. He was released 100% in good health. Along with most the others. Never keep more than I eat.
> Thank you for asking, not being scarcastic what so ever. Good luck and good fishing


No worries my friend, I truly wasnt trying to "call you out". I was more or less inquiring, but it could be taken either way depending on how it was read. I definitely wasnt wanting to take away from the report of you and your sons awesome fishing trip either. That is the best part about it .... You and your son slayed em! Super cool and special! I definitely can see that you have been fishing for many many moons, so I was just hoping to learn a little something. Thanks for not taking it the wrong way. Great report! Thanks for sharing! Congrats to you and your boy


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FO I'm one of the pain in the asses that brings fish handling up from time to time, and I have to agree w/the poster. 

Since U were being such a cool dad I left this alone, but proper handling of these fish that can't be legally harvested should be important to all of us. There is a lot of info out there that indicates the way that fish was handled could result in it's death. Just because one swam away does not mean it lived and that is not just my opinion.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

bigtallluke said:


> No worries my friend, I truly wasnt trying to "call you out". I was more or less inquiring, but it could be taken either way depending on how it was read. I definitely wasnt wanting to take away from the report of you and your sons awesome fishing trip either. That is the best part about it .... You and your son slayed em! Super cool and special! I definitely can see that you have been fishing for many many moons, so I was just hoping to learn a little something. Thanks for not taking it the wrong way. Great report! Thanks for sharing! Congrats to you and your boy


Thank you so much for being nice and respectful... Like I said I encourage all opinions and conversations in my post.

I will be heading out today/night to sand flea and fishing Friday Saturday and Sunday... Stay tuned for updates...
Go get EM guys 
Good luck and Good FISHIN


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I just finished reading an article in the new Florida Sport Fishing magazine... The article is titled "Adios Amigo" and it is regarding catch and release techniques. It was kinda funny with the timing of this article and my recent curiosity as related to this thread. Its definitely worth a read. 
Also, Fish_On, do you find that the sand fleas are easier to come by at night for this time of year? i noticed you had some nice fleas in your cooler in one of the pics. I hava a hard time finding them this time of year, but i have never gone out at night on a bait hunt.... maybe I will give that a shot! Tight lines guys!


----------



## Reppin850 (Sep 27, 2013)

Great report! Excited to get out there this weekend. Hopefully get to mess with some of those pompano you saw. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Erased... Ignore this lol


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes... I find it best at night to be more specific... After an evening high tide generally about 2 hours or so after sundown... And best in the morning before shift of the tide again a couple hours before dawn. Fleas have been hard to come by... Having to travel as far east sometimes an hour or so. Most fleas im finding now are not up on the beach but rather 2 or 3 feet of water. Sometimes in around 15 inches. Depends on shore shape/structure etc. look for small drop offs in the water and rake those lips east and west. Generally against the current not with as to help bring the fleas to ur rake.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome info, thanks for sharing that. I need to start making bait prior to my fishing endeavor.... Sometimes they don't like what I'm offering, and fleas seem to most always be hot on the menu. This time of year Is the hardest for me, but I haven't tried this night time tactic yet. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

bigtallluke said:


> Awesome info, thanks for sharing that. I need to start making bait prior to my fishing endeavor.... Sometimes they don't like what I'm offering, and fleas seem to most always be hot on the menu. This time of year Is the hardest for me, but I haven't tried this night time tactic yet. Thanks for the great info!


It has been a 2 man job for me... Lol
U will need a good spot light... I use LED


----------

